# Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?



## chriskoi (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wie vielleicht viele von euch mitbekommen haben, musste ich am Wochenende zwei Verluste hinnehmen.

Jetzt ist meine Frage wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit für das KHV ist?
Oder sollten es doch nur __ Parasiten gewesen sein.

Die anderen Kois zeigen derzeit noch keine anzeichen!!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?*

Wahrscheinlich oder nicht kannst wohl nur du sagen. Denn wir wissen weder woher die Koi stammen, noch wie der Teich auschaut, wie die Wasserwerte sind und und und.
Die beiden können an allen möglichen gestorben sein, aber nicht an Parasitenbefall, wenn hätte man das vorher erkennen müssen.

Aber falls es dich beruhigt, hier ein paar Symptome für KHV. Die Koi stehen an Wassereinläufen, schnappen nach Luft, stehen Kopfüber im Teich, fressen schlecht bis gar nicht, lassen sich Lustlos durch den Teich treiben, die Schleimhaut löst sich.
Das sind nur einige Merkmale die auf eine mögliche KHV-Erkrankung zurück zu führen sind.

Aber nicht alle Koi erkranken daran, sind aber Carrier.

Aber nu mach dir mal nicht so einen Kopf, ist wohl nur eine Harmlose Sache


----------



## chriskoi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?*

Was mir aufgefallen ist! Sie sprangen wie wild durch den Teich bis einen Tag vorher! Besonders gegen Abend!

Vielen dank für die aufmunterung.

Wasserwerte habe ich Testen lassen da war alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?*

Hast du ein Mittelchen in den Teich gekippt ?


----------



## koiundteich (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?*

Hallo chriskoi,
um Dich zu beruhigen und andere Teiche und Deine Fische zu schützen, laß bitte die Tiere untersuchen. Wenn es "nur" __ Parasiten oder Bakterien sind ist ja gut, was ist aber wenn .... Eine Untersuchung auf KHV ist nicht teuer und schnell in einem Institut gemacht, denk bitte nicht nur an Dich sondern auch an andere Teichbesitzer. Krankheiten können auch durch andere Tiere von Teich zu Teich übertragen werden.
Anfang des Jahres hatte ich auch einen Verlust, nicht sehr groß, aber andere verhielten sich auch komisch. Erst habe ich einen KHV Test gemacht, der jedoch negative war (Glücklicherweise). Anschließend habe ich eine Parasitäre Untersuchung gemacht, die Fische habe ich behandelt und waren nach einigen Tagen wieder fit. 
-----Und ich konnte wieder ruhig schlafen-----

mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland
Dirk


----------



## chriskoi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?*

Nein, ein Mittelchen hatte ich nicht benutzt. 
Ich habe heute den Termin bei einem auf Fische spezialisierten Arzt und ich hoffe er gibt mir entwarnung.

Ich werde demnächst auch meinen Teich und deren Bewohner einmal näher vorstellen, sobald wieder ein wenig Ruhe in den Reihen eingekehrt ist!

Tut mir leid, dass ich bisher nicht dazu gekommen bin, aber es gibt so Wochen da funktioniert einfach nichts und alles geht kaputt etc. (vielleicht kennt ihr so etwas ja auch) :crazy


----------



## gemag (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?*

Las sie auf jeden Fall testen deine Fische!Wenn es wärmer wird kannst du Pech haben und sie sind alle fort!
Noch sind die Teiche ja nicht so warm das alle Krankheiten richtig ausbreiten können!


----------



## chriskoi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich komme gerade vom koidoc.

ENTWARNUNG

es wurden "zum Glück NUR" __ Parasiten festgestellt.
Die Kois wurden wahrscheinlich schon so zu mir geliefert!!!
Auch wenn ich leider sagen muss, dass mir vorher nie etwas aufgefallen ist!!!

Ich muss nun eine Woche lang meine Teich mit malachitgrün behandeln!

Danke für eure Hilfen...


----------



## Jogibärle (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?*

Hallo,

ich wäre vorsichtig beim Fischkauf. Es gibt viele "möchte gern" Händler wo Fische verkaufen und vielleicht Krankheiten oder sonst was mit bringen.
Lieber ein bißchen mehr Geld ausgeben für ein Fisch, dafür gesunde Fische und zu einem guten Händler gehen.

Es gibt nicht viele Händler wo sich richtig gut auskennen an japanischen Kois!!
Goldfische ist wieder was anderes.



gruß


----------



## rainthanner (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?*

Hallo, 

welchen __ Parasiten hat man gefunden?


----------



## chriskoi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?*

Hallo rainthanner,

soweit ich das verstanden habe sagte Sie: 

cryto & ichtyo  

Wobei er doch schon sehr stark befallen sein soll, aber dennoch total fit wirkte und auch noch wirkt!

Habe momentan keinen eigenen PC (ist mal wieder kaputt),
deshalb dauert es bis antworte...

Bin aber total begeistert von diesem Forum!


----------



## chriskoi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?*

Ach so, die Ärztin sagte ich solle während der Behandlung nicht Füttern!?

Ist dieses so korrekt?


----------



## rainthanner (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?*

Nicht füttern gilt jeweils nur für den Tag der Mittelzugabe. 
Im Fall von Wurmbefall rate ich stets zum füttern. 


Vorausgesetzt die Wasserwerte sind o.k.. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?*



chriskoi schrieb:


> cryto & ichtyo



Meinst du Costia und Ichtio ? Was hast du für ein Medikament bekommen ?


----------



## Dodi (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?*

Moin Uwe,

er behandelt mit Malachitgrün, genauen Namen des Medikaments hat er nicht genannt.



chriskoi schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich komme gerade vom koidoc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?*

Danke Dodi, 
hatte ich überlesen


----------



## chriskoi (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für KHV?*

Auf dem Mittelchen selber steht nur Malachitgrün-oxitat!

Ich hoffe diese auskunft reicht euch fürs erste..


----------

